# bird thread!!



## daniel408 (Aug 12, 2011)

hey guys, was hopeing to see what types of birds everyone on here is keeping. go ahead a post some pictures so we can apreciate them. thanks in advance.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 12, 2011)

Movies :: tookie video by ssssnakeman - Photobucket

A young raven, my favourite bird


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 12, 2011)

We got lots conures parrots budgies lovebirds quail finches lots ( too many) it's my dads hobby


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an Amazon, photos can be found on the forum


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd love to see some owl pics, if anyone keeps them.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 12, 2011)

View attachment 213563


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 12, 2011)

would love to see some pictures of your aviery's. and flippinbirdies you photo isnt showing.


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 13, 2011)

No aviary, but I do have a flight area outside. My boy lives inside when I'm not home.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 13, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Movies :: tookie video by ssssnakeman - Photobucket
> 
> A young raven, my favourite bird



Yea, wonderful birds/ dinosaurs. So smart. Did you know they are a great Ozzie export, they evolved here and spread to the rest of the world.



Wally76 said:


> I'd love to see some owl pics, if anyone keeps them.



Hey Wally, here's one I found on the net somewhere, owl's rule!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 13, 2011)

ive posted pics of my birds before i have two male pet eckies and a pet yellow crowned amazon here are two recent pics of my amazon one taken straight after a shower so not the most flattering pic of her .


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Aug 13, 2011)

*A couple of mine*


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 13, 2011)

Unfortunately owls are not allowed to be kept as pets.. in NSW as far as I'm aware. Which SUCKS!

I really want a predatory bird..


----------



## Wally (Aug 13, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Unfortunately owls are not allowed to be kept as pets.. in NSW as far as I'm aware. Which SUCKS!
> 
> I really want a predatory bird..



I thought so too Mr Boyd until I saw a news article the other day about a woman in Adelaide that lost a barn owl she kept, she may have been a demonstrator though.

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Tildy (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are my Fischer's Lovebird and my Indian Ringneck. I also have a cockatiel. I'm getting a blue Indian Ringneck in a few months so I can breed them and I'm trying to get a hold of some Nyasa lovebirds to breed too. Ohh, and mum has a cockatiel as well.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 13, 2011)

Wally76, SA basic permit allows boobook owls (and Tawny frogmouths if you count nightjars), most others are on specialist.


----------



## Wally (Aug 13, 2011)

crocodile_dan said:


> Wally76, SA basic permit allows boobook owls (and Tawny frogmouths if you count nightjars), most others are on specialist.



Thanks.


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 14, 2011)

wow, some amazing birds guys, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## gex13 (Aug 14, 2011)

ive got a hand tame male eclectus,female hand tamed eclectus and LOTS of finches


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 14, 2011)

Sookie. One year old IRN. When I first got her, she was white with a little blue and a little yellow :lol: She still has yellow coming through.


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 15, 2011)

wow gourgous. anyone have some basic birds as well such as budgies and finches etc. ?


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 15, 2011)

i got rme a gorgeous green cheek conure  hes about 3 soon i think. i can't think straight atm coz i'm a bit drunk.


----------



## ingie (Aug 15, 2011)

Tildy said:


> I'm trying to get a hold of some Nyasa lovebirds to breed too.



Tildy I don't know where 'mid north coast' is but if you live near Brisbane I know where there is a whole aviary full of Nyasa Lovebirds for sale. PM me if interested!

This is my Sun Conure 'Baby Boo' on his play stand.


----------



## scorps (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone keep african greys? or know roughly what there worth? I have seen a big varie in pricing?

Ben


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 15, 2011)

scorps said:


> Does anyone keep african greys? or know roughly what there worth? I have seen a big varie in pricing?
> 
> Ben



hehe quite a bit !!!


----------



## zerocool (Aug 15, 2011)

Hehe ive got a galah, hes pretty cool says some pretty cool words  here he is.


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 17, 2011)

scorps said:


> Does anyone keep african greys? or know roughly what there worth? I have seen a big varie in pricing?
> 
> Ben



$5500 for a young HR bird. Upwards for mature birds.

Latest pics of my boy, and a video



[video=youtube;1IYLPrgpuXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IYLPrgpuXY[/video]


----------



## kak1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking good Stevo. The bird that is mate . I may post up some pics soon. Not sure yet.


----------



## SchwarzWurm (Aug 17, 2011)

Well i have a galah, but hes a stud of a galah, ill have to get a pic up, @ssssssnake man, how did you Procure that beautiful raven?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2011)

SchwarzWurm said:


> Well i have a galah, but hes a stud of a galah, ill have to get a pic up, @ssssssnake man, how did you Procure that beautiful raven?


He was bought into the shelter and we cared for him for a year or so and then he was released softly into the back of our house where there was already ravens. After a while, and some mucking around, they accepeted him. he still lives in the pinetrees out the back of my house and has a family of his own now.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 8-month old Green Cheek Conure, Icky:










And, Errol, my 5-year old male SI Eclectus. Errol was hand raised, but I'm not too sure of the sort of life he had with his previous family. He behaves more like a rescue than a pet, so, I imagine there's been a bit of neglect in the last couple of years at least. He doesn't understand the concept of play, toys, or frustratingly, positive reinforcement. But, we're getting there. He's a lot better behaviourally now than a few months ago, and has recently decided that I'm the woman for him. We have hilarious conversations, which often make sense. Although, how people manage to own two of these guys is beyond me! It's like owning a really self-absorbed, bitey, flappy child 

His current repertoire includes: "Do you want a peanut?" "PEANUT!" "Hello" (said about 10 different ways) "Good bye" "Cya" "Good morning!" "Good night!" "I love you" "Mmmmm breakfast" "Whatcha doing?" "What's the matter?" "Screamy screamy scream" "Come on!" "Step up" "Oi!" "Good boy!" "Are you a good boy?" "Yeah" "Stop it!" "Queenslander!" "Woooo!" "Hehehehe!" What do you say? Thank you!" (when you give him a peanut) "Sorry sorry!".... I think that's nearly it. I've almost taught him to say, "I'm obnoxious!" 

You can kinda of see how trashy his feathers were when I first got him. He has since been through a moult, and we've switched his diet from a staple of peanuts and fruit to awesome quality pellets and veggies, and we are almost looking like a proper eckie again now!





Errol has a shower - it took weeeeeks to even get him to sit in the bathroom, then longer to turn the shower on, and I still can't close the door if he's showering with me  It's definitely a process, but he loves it when he actually gets there, and surprisingly, took to be blow-dried straight away!





Errol loves faces! We are _just_ starting to have cuddles and scritches, and he loves pressing his beak against my nose and making a few specific funny noises at me.


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 17, 2011)

kak1 said:


> Looking good Stevo. The bird that is mate . I may post up some pics soon. Not sure yet.



Touche mate, well played


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my beautiful baby Cupcake, fully hand reared, i used to walk around for hours with her on my sholder chewing on my necklace, she used to LOVE showers  I miss her so much 

View attachment 214216
View attachment 214217


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 17, 2011)

When my missus saw this photo her comment was "nice a**e!


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 17, 2011)

Vic doesn't let you keep Owls :\


----------

